# Fallout 3 Setup.exe error



## Serhend (Dec 8, 2008)

Right when I click on Setup.exe I get this error:



" Setup has experienced an error.



Please do the following:

- Close any running programs

- Empty your temporary folder

- Check your Internet connection (Internet-based Setups)



Then try to run the Setup again. 

Error code: -6003 " 



I have the sufficient pc specs and the original game dvd.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Try copying all the files from the cd to your hard drive then installing it.


----------



## Serhend (Dec 8, 2008)

I tried it now but still the same  any ideas? My pc is a bit tweaked. Can it be because of it? Some services are disabled or changed to run manually. Which service would cause this?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if a service is causing this, please take a screenshot of all your process and list all your system specs.


----------



## Serhend (Dec 8, 2008)

AMD ATHLON X2 Dual Core QL-64 2.1 GHZ
1.74 GB RAM (actually 2gb but 250 goes for onboard video card)
512MB HD Radeon 3200
150gb HDD in 4 partitions, C:60gb D: 63 gv ubuntu:27gb boot: the rest

I have empty place in my harddisk and I did what that setup error said: -emptying temp folder 
-closing every other application except norton antivirus running in background.

here is screenshot of processes.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

hell serhend,

you could also try the following:

add a new user in XP and try to install it under that new user.

if it works then its a software issue that some process is messing it up.

you could just try it out to see if it works then and gives us a more close direction where to look


----------

